# FreeBSD at HP 6820s



## voice (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello.

I'm going to buy HP 6820s laptop, and I want to know, can I run FreeBSD on it. I googled, but didn't find any information.
And with Linux this model work perfect, out from the box.

P.S.
http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/321957-321957-64295-321838-89315-3442856.html


----------



## Weinter (Nov 17, 2008)

I think Intel Platforms are ok 
Just don't get PUMA Platforms they are not well supported yet


----------



## vermaden (Nov 17, 2008)

&quot said:
			
		

> ATI Mobility Radeon X1350


You will have problems with that, will work with *vesa *driver.

Dell Latitude D630 / IBM ThinkPad T61 are one of the best laptops overall and best for FreeBSD.

*CPU: *Get Intel T7xxx / T8xxx / T9xxx series CPU
*GFX: *Get Intel X3100 (uses 9W while Intel GMA 950 uses 13.5W)


----------



## gelraen (Nov 17, 2008)

voice said:
			
		

> Hello.
> 
> I'm going to buy HP 6820s laptop, and I want to know, can I run FreeBSD on it. I googled, but didn't find any information.
> And with Linux this model work perfect, out from the box.



Hi,

I have HP 6820s and use it with FreeBSD almost year.
First, there was some troubles with DRM in 7.0, Mobility Radeon X1350 not supported by included version of DRM, so I've installed new version from git-repository manually.
Now I use 8.0-CURRENT, but still there's no hardware 3D-acceleration... Maybe I'm doing something wrong...
Wireless card seems to work perfectly with wpi(4) driver.
Also microphone doesn't work, but I haven't spend much time on this.

And there are some troubles with ACPI, which I'm currently trying to solve. _acpiconf -s 3_ puts computer in sleep state, but cann't normally return back, after pressing power button it shows just blank screen with blinking text cursor. 

As for bluetooth, card-reader - I've not even tried to make it work, cause I don't need it.

Oh, I almost forget about powerd(8). Without it CPU always working at maximum frequency, and active cooling produces loud noise. And when I run Fallout 2 under wine, it fully loads one CPU core and CPU temperature goes up to 100°C ! At that time, normal working temperature is in range 65-80...


----------



## gelraen (Nov 17, 2008)

vermaden said:
			
		

> You will have problems with that, will work with *vesa *driver.


I use *xf86-video-ati-6.9.0*, it works some better than *vesa*


----------



## vermaden (Nov 17, 2008)

gelraen said:
			
		

> I use *xf86-video-ati-6.9.0*, it works some better than *vesa*



That depends on used card, using *gtkperf* benchmark I got almost identical results on *radeon* driver and *vesa *driver with ATI 9600AGP card.

If you want good supported GFX card, then get Intel, but stay away from Intel X3000 this one is not supported, but X3100 works flawlessly.


----------



## voice (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, and information.


----------

